# Red Dragon



## DMAC (Sep 14, 2005)

For a mural design I'm doing at work:







Pencil with digital color.  _Heavily_ influenced by Todd Lockwood's D&D 3E dragons.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Sep 14, 2005)

Niiiice...

I love the definition of the shoulder/wing joints.  Thats one area I havent gotten the hang of in my own dragons, so I think Ill yoink this one for reference...*yoink*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2005)

Wicked!


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Sep 15, 2005)

As always- fabulous.  I love seeing your work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

You did that? Wicked cool. Clor me most impressed. Best color piece I've seen since Acquana's Mutants & Masterminds full color team pic. Absolutely amazing. You sir, have mad talent.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

As soon as I hit that pesky lottery, I'm hiring you as my full-time artist.


----------



## DMAC (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Here's another recent piece I did for kicks, an urban redesign of classic pulp character, The Phantom:






I was just goofing off but it got me thinking that a pulp style game in a near future setting might be fun...


----------



## Baron Opal (Sep 16, 2005)

Makes me wonder what your interpretation of Doc Savage, Green Hornet, the Spider, et.al. would be.

Baron Opal


----------



## Ferret (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome drawings, the Phantom could knock me off my feet! Only suggestion is that the dragon is made darker.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 16, 2005)

Woah...DMAC, I love that Phantom. It looks so much different from what I'm used to seeing from you. Very cool!

Oh, and that Dragon ain't half bad either.


----------

